# Training treats for raw diet



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I use Barking Head kibble as a training treat but Dex is only half raw fed. I also use Natures Menu treats as they are very high meat content. Cheese & apple chunks are always well received too. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong with finishing off your Barking heads as treats if he enjoys them. 
I use cooked chicken, sausage, ham, cheese (favourite) and dried liver plus other dog treats/biscuits. 
Hope Alvy thrives in his NI and more to the point you enjoy the smaller pebble like poos 

xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I use raw smoked salmon or mackerel Pushca will do anything for fish. Boyfs new trick is a high five she's very good at it


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I boil liver(it smells gross),I then chop it into treat sized pieces and bake in the oven on a low temp for a couple of hours.Malie goes crazy for them


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for all of the suggestions, thats enough to keep us going for a while. Be interesting to see if he likes apple and Id forgot about making liver treats. I'll use up the rest of the barking heads as well, got loads of that left.

And Mairi, Im already enjoying that aspect of it ( if enjoying is the right word). 

xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would really stick to raw feeding with Buddy when I first started and he would only be given liver as treats or cheese. Now I'm not as strict and I usually use cook Frankfurter sausages , these are fab because they are so smelly . I haven't seen any effect in his bowel movements and he also gets given cheap chew treats from the pet shop which he loves!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Try banana too, my dogs love banana. I always have one at breakfast and they share the last little bit, Mandy also loves oranges, tangerines etc, but Max is not keen on orange s yet.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine love steamed carrot and sweet potatoes. I chop them and freeze them and I also stuff them in a kong with natural yoghurt and freeze them too


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Try banana too, my dogs love banana. I always have one at breakfast and they share the last little bit, Mandy also loves oranges, tangerines etc, but Max is not keen on orange s yet.




I tried Alvy with a bit of banana this morning. He loved it. He seemed a bit confused by the texture at first but after the first little bit was looking for more.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

DONNA said:


> I would really stick to raw feeding with Buddy when I first started and he would only be given liver as treats or cheese. Now I'm not as strict and I usually use cook Frankfurter sausages , these are fab because they are so smelly . I haven't seen any effect in his bowel movements and he also gets given cheap chew treats from the pet shop which he loves!


I'll try that. Ive been using cocktail sausages chopped up small and he loves them.


----------

